# Deep Cut Orchid Society Orchid Show



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey gang,

Is anyone going to this show this weekend?

Original thread here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/93772-orchid-shows-area.html

Link to website:
https://sites.google.com/site/deepcutorchids/Home/events/show

They've got a ton of great stuff... and it's nice to go even to just look. 

With that said, if you're going, can you spare a FF culture? Haha. Thanks!


----------

